# με, σε > εμέ - εσέ



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Έχω μια λίγο περίεργη ερώτηση, οπότε bear with me...

Σε μια πρόταση του στυλ "το έτυχε σε με/σε...!", αυτό το "με", τι ακριβώς είναι; 

Thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ δεν βγάζω κανένα νόημα από αυτή την πρόταση.
Τι θα πει "το έτυχε"; Μπορείς να δώσεις ολόκληρη την πρόταση;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Και με το δίκιο σου δεν βγάζεις νόημα, γιατί δεν το έχω γράψει σωστά.

Σε φράσεις του στυλ:
- τι ήταν αυτό που έλαχε σε με!
- τι ήταν αυτό που έτυχε σε σε!

Τώρα, ελπίζω λίγο πιο κατανοητό.

Υ.Γ. Και βέβαια, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο φράσεις αυτού του στυλ είναι διάλεκτοι. Επίσημα Ελληνικά μάλλον δεν είναι, αλλά στο χωριό μου (Αρκαδία) ακούω τέτοιες συντάξεις. Δεν ξέρω και σε ποια άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 23, 2008)

Προσωπικές αντωνυμίες:
-με=εμένα
-σε=εσένα
και δεν είναι διάλεκτος, το χρησιμοποιείς και συ, με άλλο τρόπο όμως:
-με έδειξε= έδειξε εμένα
-σε κοίταξε=κοίταξε εσένα
:)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

ΟΚ. Πάνω κάτω αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ, απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν είναι ειδικός τύπος ή κάποιου είδους φαινόμενο η συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη: σε με.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 23, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, δεν εξηγήθηκα καλά, ίσως: 
Στη φράση «έλαχε σε με», το _σε_ είναι πρόθεση (εις) και το _με_ είναι η προσωπική αντωνυμία! Δηλαδή «έλαχε σε μένα».


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Συγγνώμη, δεν εξηγήθηκα καλά, ίσως:
> Στη φράση «έλαχε σε με», το _σε_ είναι πρόθεση (εις) και το _με_ είναι η προσωπική αντωνυμία! Δηλαδή «έλαχε σε μένα».



Ναι, αλλά ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του εμένα και του με. Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 23, 2008)

Το _εμένα_ είναι ο κανονικός τύπος και το _με_ νομίζω λέγεται «αδύνατος τύπος».
Να προσθέσω οτι το _με_ είναι η αιτιατική ενώ στην γενική είναι _μου_.
Δες και εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Αυτό κοίταζα τώρα στο ΛΝΕΓ. Το "με" είναι ο ασθενής τύπος της αιτιατικής, ενώ το εμένα ο ισχυρός.


----------



## crystal (Oct 23, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά εδώ δεν νομίζω πως αυτό έχει σημασία. Ο τύπος που χρειάζεται αυτή η πρόταση για να είναι γραμματικά σωστή είναι ο ισχυρός - επομένως, εδώ το με/σε δεν είναι ασθενής τύπος, αλλά μια ιδιωματική μορφή του εμένα/ εσένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

crystal said:


> Ο τύπος που χρειάζεται αυτή η πρόταση για να είναι γραμματικά σωστή είναι ο ισχυρός - επομένως, εδώ το με/σε δεν είναι ασθενής τύπος, αλλά μια ιδιωματική μορφή του εμένα/ εσένα.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά εδώ έχουμε μάλλον κακογραμμένα τα «σ' εμέ» και «σ' εσέ». Καλό είναι να τα γράφουμε έτσι (αν είναι να τα γράψουμε) — για να φαίνεται κι ο τόνος :). Από το διαδίκτυο:

Kαι σ' εμέ (που όσο δυο χειμωνιές, τόσο, αλήθεια,
το χρυσό τούτο μάκρος και το αγέρι τρέμω,
που απ' τα νησιά όλο πνέει στα λαμπρά ξερολίθια
–αρμύρα νοτερή, γνώμη γλυκειά του ανέμου,–)
σ' εμέ, φωνή άξαφνα πετιέται μέσαθέ μου,
να κράξω στους καλούς περαστικούς: «Βοήθεια!»
(Τέλλος Άγρας)

Τα μάτια σου έταξαν σ’ εμέ το τάμα της χαράς μου. 
(Σπήλιος Πασαγιάννης)

Και για στρώμα, Καλέ,
πάρε όλην εμέ,
σβήσ’ τη φλόγα σ’ εμέ
της φωτιάς σου...
(Μυρτιώτισσα)

Όμως σ' εσέ το θρόνο μου αιώνια θεμελιώνω
(Κ. Παλαμάς, _Ύμνος εις την Αθηνά_)

Και σ' εσέ καταγυρμένος, γιατί πάντα σε μισεί
(Δ. Σολωμός, Ύμνος εις την Ελευθερίαν)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ, αλλά εδώ έχουμε μάλλον κακογραμμένα τα «σ' εμέ» και «σ' εσέ». Καλό είναι να τα γράφουμε έτσι



Α, μπράβο. Αν και εγώ τ' ακούω σε-μέ κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα έχω δει "σε με". Πάντως στο διαδίκτυο είναι λίγα τα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Ορίστε και μερικά καθαρευουσιάνικα «εις εμέ έλαχε», απ' όπου έφτιαξαν το ξένο για τα δικά μας συνήθεια «έλαχε σ' εμέ» (ή το τερατώδες «έλαχε σε με»).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> το τερατώδες «έλαχε σε με»


Και πού να δεις το «έλαχε σεμέ»! (Για να μη πω και τον άλλο τρόπο με τον οποίο μπορεί να γραφτεί η φράση, και με πιάσει ο νόμος περί ασέμνων...)


----------

